# Interior Conversion



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

So i started my interior conversion today. Getting rid of the ugly grey B14 interior and switching it over to the sexy black interior from the Sentra SE. I got the following parts:

Dashboard
Center Console
98 SE Cluster (White face gauges)
Armrest option
Ebay E-brake boot
Autometer Phantom Volt meter

Also am doing a couple of electical things too. They are as follows:

-Taillight Kill (Can turn my taillights off with a switch, no, i dont plan on running from cops, but i have friends that do and would LOVE this mod, so i am doing it to my car to test it out. PM me if you want this mod. I require a non-refundable 20 dollar down payment, and 80 dollars extra after I have built the circuit and am ready to ship)
-Air Horns- Hella Air horns...sound like ferrari horns
-System Kill switch- For when the car needs a trip to the body shop because it is a car magnet (THREE people have backed into me) and i dont want the guys fucking aroudn with my stereo
-Tailgater lights- Charlottesville Virginia has a problem with people tailgating. I went out and bought strobe lights that are going to sit on the rear deck controlled by a switch to get people to get hte fuck off my ass. I hope the ricer bastards crash. The speed limit is 45, dont tailgate me when im doing 60.

I know I know, this thread is worthless without pics. I wont be able to get pics of the install due to my lack of having a digital camera, but I will try to get pics of my audio install as well as the interior conversion. I just thought I would let everyone know whats going on with my project. Next project is a fiberglass sub enclosure. I WILL get my hands on a digicam and do a writeup when i do this.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds very interesting. Keep us posted. Luv to see pics. Good luck.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

So heres the update of what i did yesterday.

1. Took out seats and the whole interior (except for the dash, I am stuck on two screws to get the airbag out from the crossbar, need to get a fucking T50H torx bit
2. Took out all my stereo wiring (re wiring it)
3. Took out all my aftermarket electrical wiring
4. Ran wiring for volt meter
5. Re-wired gauge cluster
6. Painted kick panels
7. Impaled myself on my shifter several time

heading to Napa today for that torx bit, so hopefully i'll get it all in today


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Why is this posted in Audio when it has to deal with a b-14 interior


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Those kill switches sound interesting...for the tailgater lights, Euro Spec cars have that..rear fog lights but definitely yours is for a different reason


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Best thing for tailgaters: 1,000,000 candlepower spotlight from KMart. Day or night, if you blast someone behind you in the face, they WILL retreat. WHat are you using for the tail light kills, some relays wired to a master switch? Just curious.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

tail light kills are a bad idea, once you switch them off and forget to turn them back on and get rearended your ass is grass.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Binger said:


> tail light kills are a bad idea, once you switch them off and forget to turn them back on and get rearended your ass is grass.


Hmm maybe a LED on the switch that lights up when its turned off might do the trick


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the taillight kill is just to use in a short burst. And the lighted LED switch wont work because the switch stays on all the time, and you just flip it to off to turn them off. It kills both taillights, brake lights, and license plate lights.

Binger- even if the taillights are off, you can still see a cars headlights, you would be a moron to rear end someone if their headlights were on

Who cares if it isnt a good idea, i can sell this for up to 200 dollars (i pretty much sell it for whatever they are willing to pay)

I thought about the spotlight, but its easier to just flip a switch and have two strobe lights that flash 120 times a minute to get them off your ass quickly. It doesnt work in the daytime, but then i just resort to doing 30 in a 45 mph zone


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i like the strobes inside the taillights idea :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

strobes arent in the taillights, they are sitting on the rear deck. They have a good effect though. A friend of mine has two 55w hella driving lights mounted backwards on his truck, and these things are bright as shit. two 55 watt hellas mounted on my rear deck would look tacky, but these strobes look third brake-lightish


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meh.. i dont know may look kinda tacky you could maybe wound them inside your revers lights? they would be out of view incase the popo haggle you or you could scrape some of that black stuff off the rear glass and mount them insidewhere the third brake light is on other cars


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the strobes are really small.....http://www.homestead.com/prosites-llcwccd/12VTSTROBELIGHTS.html that is the place i got them. 10 dollars a piece isnt bad.

I dont want to cut into my taillights either. They arent visible unless you are looking for them, and you certainly cant see them if you are driving behind me


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

When these strobe lights are supposed to activate:

- When u apply brake, or, 
- When u start a turn signal, or, 
- ???

How the cops are going to look at these strobes? local, state laws, etc...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

schauhan said:


> When these strobe lights are supposed to activate:
> 
> - When u apply brake, or,
> - When u start a turn signal, or,
> ...


they will only be one when he turns them on to scare/piss off tailgaters.........and he wont do it to a cop. or his ass is grass


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> the strobes are really small.....http://www.homestead.com/prosites-llcwccd/12VTSTROBELIGHTS.html that is the place i got them. 10 dollars a piece isnt bad.
> 
> I dont want to cut into my taillights either. They arent visible unless you are looking for them, and you certainly cant see them if you are driving behind me


the lightning bug or the auto?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i got the auto strobe. They are connected to a simple SPST toggle switch hidden in my custom switch panel (ave a switch for tailgater lights, taillight kill, trunk release, and air horn)

My ass wouldnt be grass per se because i *believe* the only ticket i could get for that would be illegal lighting. If i am wrong someone please correct me. The only way i can get impersonating an officer is if they are either blue or red


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea it sounds like you got it all under control but i still say you should mount like 2 of them inside like a third brake light it would look real clean other than a black box sitting on your trunk they even look to be angled on the end so you could just use a small piece of wood as a riser and screw it in to the back deck so then it would be above the black part. or you could be real slick and scrape the black away and put a small piece of tint there then that flashing would just come out of no where!..........hell get like five of them and so that with the tint and cover the top of them in carpet that looks just like the back deck fabric or recover the back deck in some new fabric............. that would be bad ass. incognito strobes


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

they are mounted on the rear deck, not the trunklid. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

The conversion is finished. All tahts left to do is put my passenger seat back in and clean my garage. The white faced gauges are sexy. Just need to re-charge my battery and we are good to go


----------

